# mk1 rabbit on 15x7 et 25



## rohman (Mar 10, 2003)

i have a mk1 rabbit and am wondering if 15x7 et 25 rs001's would fit. Would i need to run a certain tire size? I've seen them sitting perfectly on an E30 and so I figured they'd fit a rabbit just fine.


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: mk1 rabbit on 15x7 et 25 (rohman)*

they fit. but you will have problems with the fenders riding on top of the tire.


----------



## rohman (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: mk1 rabbit on 15x7 et 25 (epjetta)*

if i roll the fenders or stretch the tires a bit would it work out ok? i'm pretty sure i've seen rabbits on rs001's before.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: mk1 rabbit on 15x7 et 25 (rohman)*

Normally we do ET35+, so these might get into the fender lip or rub the liners if the spring is compressed. Only size we recommend is 195/50-15


----------



## rohman (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: mk1 rabbit on 15x7 et 25 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Normally we do ET35+, so these might get into the fender lip or rub the liners if the spring is compressed. Only size we recommend is 195/50-15

thanks - i did some more searching and it looks like it'll rub... shoot, I love rs's. Guess i'll have to find another pair.
Does anyone know what rs's would fit a rabbit? i know there are tons of different types.


----------

